# Finishing Basement Stairs



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

something like this?


----------



## Shaotzu (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the idea, but the question I have is it seems that this involves building the wall down further, or trimming over top of the stairs, or something, and I'm not quite sure how to proceed, especially to create a board for the ballusters to sit on that isn't that stairs . . . Any advice?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would suggest building the open side, out, and installing this type of rail. You could install a post on the landing to kill the build out and have a place for the rail to fasten the rest of the way down.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I am slow, no you wouldn't have to build a wall below, just add onto the side of the stringer and build it up like in the picture.


----------



## Shaotzu (Mar 22, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Man I am slow, no you wouldn't have to build a wall below, just add onto the side of the stringer and build it up like in the picture.


Yeah, actually I caught that. Just curious, the wood for the stairs is framed underneath and has drywall attached to it. The ceiling and the outer edge of the stairs are on the same plane. Any suggestions on building it out to create a place for the balusters? I was thinking a 1 by something above the drywall, but that wouldn't give me much to attach to for the railing. So thinking maybe something thicker plus some finish trim, and then attach a 1x2 on the top to provide something for the balusters?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is just a suggestion of one way to do this. I would build the thickness of a 2X4 wall. If you wanted to you could install your 1X12 skirt board flush with the bottom of the stringer. Next install a 2X12 flush with the top of the stringer, then install a 1/2 inch spacer such as 1/2 inch plywood. Next install another 2X12 flush with the top of the other one. Next install the outside skirt board flush with the top of the 2X12.

Install a 1X4 on top of the 2X12s so it sits inside the skirts and just covers the two 2X12s. You can install a cove mold on the top edges of the skirts tight against the 1X4. On the bottom install sheet rock out to the outside edge of the outer 2X12, not the outside of the skirt. You can finish the outside edge of the sheet rock with a 1/2 inch mold. Or you can install a 1X tight against the sheet rock and finish off with a small mold.

Another way to cap the build is install a 1X6 and center the 1X6 letting the edges over hang a little on each side of the skirts. I like the last cap better but that is JMHO.

From there you cap the end of the build at the landing install your post, the plowed filet shoe and go on from there.


----------

